# Scored some pecan at Gander Mountain of all places



## grillin_all_day (Mar 19, 2010)

Went into Gander on St. Patricks day to get my rifle bore sighted.  While waiting for it to get finished, I headed over to the outdoor cooking section (after drooling all over the rifles and handguns I can't afford) to see what all they had.  I saw the typical 1/3 cubic ft bags of Western Cookin Chunks in hickory and mesquite when a different color bag caught my eye.  It was pecan.  I had never seen anything other then hickory or mesquite from them before, so I was shocked.  I picked the bag up and ran it to the counter to see how much it was since there was no price on it.  Rang up $7.99, so obviously I took it.  Must have had the luck of the Irish (and yes I'm Irish) on my side that day cause the guy gave me my sighting for free too!


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Mar 19, 2010)

Be careful.  You may become addicted.  Pecan is by far my favorite smoking wood.  I go cruising around after we have a hurricane looking for pecan limbs that people put out for the trash man.


----------



## wlkwichita (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up! I just ran over to Gander Mountain and scored two bags of pecan.
 Tomorrow I am going to use my new Smoke Hollow #6 for the first time. We have 5 inches of snow predicted......but the spareribs will go on after I melt the snow!!!


----------



## grizandizz (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up, I'll be heading over there tomorrow!!


----------



## meatball (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice...our Gander Mountain, about 20 mins. away, has apple and cherry, which I can't find anywhere else. They don't have Pecan though. Always fun to find something like that out.


----------



## sumosmoke (Mar 19, 2010)

Ask the store manager if they can get other types of cooking wood chunks, in. The Gander Mountain near me (Lake Mary, FL) has hickory, mesquite, cherry, pecan, and alder.


----------



## grillin_all_day (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. I'm pretty stocked on cherry and alder, so with leaving in Aug. I should be good. I did get my dad into smoking when he was just out here, so I'll have to let him know.

Glad I could help everyone out.  How'd the smoke go Wichita?


----------



## fore check (Mar 27, 2010)

I just scored a bunch of chips at the Gander Mt. while traveling in Erie, PA a couple of days ago.  I took their last 3 bags on the shelf of Pecan; they were HEAVILY loaded with Maple so I picked up some of that too (along with Cherry and Alder just because it was there.)  Didn't bother with the hickory and mesquite because I can get it locally.


----------



## rp ribking (Mar 27, 2010)

I have found pecan chips at Meijers stores, of all places.


----------



## mr500 (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. I did not know there was a GM store in Lk Mary. Im in winter springs so that right at my back door. I will be making tracks over there for sure!!!!!!


----------

